# Questions for those of you who had the Down Syndrome testing



## Babushka

1)What was your risk rating?
2) What is your age?
3) Would you have it done again?


Thanks :baby:


----------



## Seity

I'm 39. My risk was 1:5000. I did the test when I was 36 as well. It's higher risk this time only because of my age, so yes, I would (and did) do it again.


----------



## Petsaplenty

I'm 39 and have a sister who has Downs Syndrome so was worried I'd be v high risk but came out at 1 in 35,000


----------



## Sciencegal

I lost my last baby to T21 - and i am now 35 - so it was necessary for my peace of mind. Don't remember my numbers, but they were great. Do you live in US? If so, I highly recommend the materniT21 test. They claim to be 99.1% accurate and it is a simple blood test.


----------



## Feline

I'm 39 and my risk was 1 in 1700.


----------



## chattyB

I'm 36 (35 at my NT scan)
1:11 chance of DS due to 3.5mm nuchal fluid, normal HCG and slightly low Papp-a
I wouldn't ever put myself through the trauma of testing and awaiting results ever again.

Had amnio at 17 weeks (CVS not possible due to posterior placenta). Baby has "apparently normal chromosomes"


----------



## expatttc

I'm 34 (will be 35 when LO is born), risk level at 12 weeks was 1 in 6,000. Scan at 21 weeks showed no soft markers, so that changed risk to 1 in 12,000. We weren't offered amnio as we were in the 'safe range'. I would definitely do the testing again.


----------



## goddess25

First time around I had 1-300 risk, I opted not to do amnio but worried my entire pregnancy, my son was fine. I had the full testing with my daughter as I was over 35 at that point and my risk was low. I think I will do it again.


----------



## Borboleta

I was 38 years old 1:94 chances of having down baby. Did the amnio around 18 weeks and baby was fine. I would definetely do the amnio again and skip the whole blood test ordeal!!


----------



## TacoTime

35 years old
1:4500
Yes, I would do it again. 
I work with children who have disabilities so it is very important to me


----------



## pinksmarties

I am 38
risk was 1 in 25500. 
Yes I would do it again. The mw at the hospital didn't really have any concerns with my age at all.


----------



## Oasis717

When I was pregnant with my youngest now 4 I cannot remember the exact numbers but it was normal for my age, I was 36, they also picked up a problem with my son's kidneys via scan and the sonographer said that baby's with this kidney problem were more likely to have Downs, I was 22 weeks, it ruined my pregnancy and my son was born perfect in everyway, I spent weeks worrying sick on the basis of his words, he just needed low dose antibiotics for a while. With my 11 year old daughters pregnancy I had a blood test which came back high risk for Downs, I was 29, I was sent to a specialist unit for an amino based on the blood test, I had wait an agonising 4 days to find out she was perfect, not to mention the worry of mc due to amino. Perhaps I've just been unlucky, I would still do the tests again, especially as I'm now almost 41 xx


----------



## JenX

1) I wasn't given a risk rating, I was told I was negative for trisomies 21, 18, and 13 (MaterniT21 test).
2) I'm 38.
3) Yes, I would do it again.


----------



## luckylecky

I was 38
1:290
Didn't do amino but got really worried towards the end of pregnancy. If it happens again I'll deffo do it. The worry was awful, the 'what if's' at 3am arent good for sleeping!


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

I am 35. Opted out of all the testing. Instead had a level 2 ultrasound at 20 weeks. I wanted nothing to do with the stress of false positives and high ratios when they are just that.... Ratios. Would do it exactly the same if I was to do it over again.


----------



## Oasis717

CooCooCaChoo said:


> I am 35. Opted out of all the testing. Instead had a level 2 ultrasound at 20 weeks. I wanted nothing to do with the stress of false positives and high ratios when they are just that.... Ratios. Would do it exactly the same if I was to do it over again.

I really admire you for that, I wish I had been brave enough not to, particularly what I was put through and had two perfect babies xxx


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

Oasis717 said:


> CooCooCaChoo said:
> 
> 
> I am 35. Opted out of all the testing. Instead had a level 2 ultrasound at 20 weeks. I wanted nothing to do with the stress of false positives and high ratios when they are just that.... Ratios. Would do it exactly the same if I was to do it over again.
> 
> I really admire you for that, I wish I had been brave enough not to, particularly what I was put through and had two perfect babies xxxClick to expand...

Thank you. I am so sorry for all you went thru but am thrilled you beat the odds! My husband and I had a long talk with my doctor and we all agreed that if something was seen at 20 weeks we still had plenty of time to prepare for whatever may come our way. I have seen too many people (in life and on here) who get these random ratios and suffer with severe anxiety for weeks on end until their next test. Unfortunately, on the flip side I've also seen the sad cases where someone was given an amazing ratio of 1:20,000 and lost a baby to one of these awful abnormalities. I respect everyone's opinion on the subject and did what was right for my family.


----------



## Oasis717

CooCooCaChoo said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CooCooCaChoo said:
> 
> 
> I am 35. Opted out of all the testing. Instead had a level 2 ultrasound at 20 weeks. I wanted nothing to do with the stress of false positives and high ratios when they are just that.... Ratios. Would do it exactly the same if I was to do it over again.
> 
> I really admire you for that, I wish I had been brave enough not to, particularly what I was put through and had two perfect babies xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I am so sorry for all you went thru but am thrilled you beat the odds! My husband and I had a long talk with my doctor and we all agreed that if something was seen at 20 weeks we still had plenty of time to prepare for whatever may come our way. I have seen too many people (in life and on here) who get these random ratios and suffer with severe anxiety for weeks on end until their next test. Unfortunately, on the flip side I've also seen the sad cases where someone was given an amazing ratio of 1:20,000 and lost a baby to one of these awful abnormalities. I respect everyone's opinion on the subject and did what was right for my family.Click to expand...

You're most welcome, it's so hard to know what to do for the best! Im lucky that my children were ok but you are so right, severe anxiety it was, especially with my son as it ruined the rest of my pregnancy, the birth and his first few days before I could accept he was ok. Everyone has to do what's right for them but it's a hard decision when the tests have been so wrong xxxxxx


----------



## drsquid

im 39. skipped NT and blood work. i knew i wanted an amnio. results were normal for both babies. amnio was pretty much painless (well baby a was painless baby b was done way up in the muscle and not so comfy but not too bad). no cramps etc and i got a yes or no answer.


----------



## Stressbucket

Babushka said:


> 1)What was your risk rating?
> 2) What is your age?
> 3) Would you have it done again?
> 
> 
> Thanks :baby:

I'm thirty-nine, and this is my first.

The bloodwork came back with a risk of 1:21. We had an amniocentesis, which showed normal chromosomes.

It was incredibly stressful, and the U/S lady at the clinic told us that she thought that my age was the thing that was actually driving the numbers up.

Would we do it again for number two? Yes, probably, but this time I want to make sure that we do the first trimester screen, which we missed this time, and I would want to do the MaterniT blood scan first. I would definitely want to know, but would like to avoid another amnio if at all possible. (However, if I need another, I know where to go. This doctor was terrific.)

My husband wants, with the next pregnancy, to simply not do the bloodwork, wait until it's late enough, and do the amnio. He feels that will keep everything simple and straightforward. I don't think he quite gets how bad it was from my end. (Not physically, that was easy enough. Emotionally, and in terms of anxiety.)


----------



## Stressbucket

Petsaplenty said:


> I'm 39 and have a sister who has Downs Syndrome so was worried I'd be v high risk but came out at 1 in 35,000

Only one form (which she may have, I have no clue, so ignore me if I'm being useless) is genetically linked. I asked about that, since my aunt had a pregnancy that had Down.


----------



## Seria

We decided that we would not get tested as we knew we would do nothing with the results whichever way they went I know quite a few friends who did the test and were told they were at high risk and had perfectly healthy pregnancies 
The stress is not good for mother or child


----------

